# Why does it bother Trump fans so much that people don’t like him?



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 16, 2019)

Was originally gonna post this reply in the TDS thread but that would lead to plaguing it. Basically my point is, some celebrity bitches about Trump, why does that bother you beyond laughing at them? Why should a nonconservative like Trump? And why does it upset you that people don’t like him?



rocknrollmartian said:


> Whatever, I feel that way. These celebrities with TDS really think they're superior to everyone, plus they spread harmful bullshit day in and day out.


Still, why does it bother you that somebody disagrees with you about politics? I get that TDS was a thing, but how is simply tweeting that you hate Trump harmful? People tweeted that they hated Obama, was that harmful?

Or in other words why is it so important to you that people like Donald Trump? What makes him so great that he’s worth making the effort to defend? I don’t hate the dude but literally every president has had people ranting at them, I don’t see why I’m supposed to be offended by it just because it’s Trump. 

Fuck Fonda in particular for defending Polanski though.


----------



## wylfım (Aug 16, 2019)

I think people just get tired at the SJWs whose only reason for going into hysterical antics anytime they hear his name is because "orange man bad."
I'm sure most people would be fine if they actually had some basis behind their hatred, like "I dislike his economic policy because [insert reason]"


----------



## Recoil (Aug 16, 2019)

Only thing that annoys me is the endless whining about every little fucking thing connected to him. The anger and hot air, the emptiness of it all. It's been a very disillusioning few years, everything is just pathetically transparent right now.

I was ambivalent about dude for a long time, but all the right people _*hate*_ him.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 16, 2019)

I don’t really care if he’s not liked by everyone. He’s a polarizing person. I like him though. He’s much better than the usual DC politician that works too hard at optics and not actually doing what they were elected to do. Either way, it doesn’t really bother me because one of life’s lessons is that not everyone will like you.


----------



## Foxxo (Aug 16, 2019)

You just get rubbed raw about it after a while...


----------



## Remove Goat (Aug 16, 2019)

Because god forbid someone criticize your "hero."


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 16, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> Because god forbid someone criticize your "hero."


Like how some people get accused of being racist for any criticism against Obama? Even if said criticism is about his foreign policy, economy or health care? I know some people take their Trump love a bit too far, but non Trump supporters can be just as bad sometimes.


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 16, 2019)

I get upset because they never have reasons. It is always "trump is racist" yet they can't prove it. Or your generic Orange Man Bad because Orange Man Bad.

I myself have my gripes with Trump. I don't like his bump stock ban. I don't like what he said about video games. Notice that I can name the reasons I don't always like Trump.

Saying "fuck drumpf" and "drumpf racist" but not being able to explain why is what pisses me off.


----------



## saisegeha (Aug 16, 2019)

Quite frankly both sides are incredible annoying and behave like little kids over people who don't even know they exist.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 16, 2019)

People have been almost non-stop talking about hating Trump for 3 years. It's like someone still making 'arrow to the knee' jokes or saying 'the cake is a lie'. It's not their opinion that's irritating it's just hearing the same thing over and over. Orangemanbad is a meme for a reason.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2019)

I wouldn't call myself a fan, neccessarily, but in the TDS thread, sometimes you just get tired of constantly hearing a false narrative spread about the guy and everyone parroting said false narrative that you KNOW they didn't research and it just does something to you.

You don't have to like the guy, but at least give him some "journalistic integrity" and report him right as well as report him in a context that supports an objective narrative. They reported on Obama rather fairly, a bit too fairly, why can't Tramp get the same luxury?


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Aug 16, 2019)

Its just the constant outrage over anything he does with no break for the past 3 years. Interestingly the only time the msm came close to liking him was after his Syria strikes when they thought he was gonna do a Bush 


Also I remember when any criticism of Obama for any reason at all meant you were a racist


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Aug 16, 2019)

I _clearly_ said why I hate smug celebrities with TDS, namely the ones who are spreading flagrant, divisive lies to large audiences on social media. I hate the lazy media and the Squad "concentration camp" narrative as well. I'm hardly an edgelord nor do I care if anyone agrees with me.

And Trump isn't my hero, lmao, though I voted for him after voting for Obama twice. He's a flawed person like anyone else, but to paint him as Satan is r3tarded, as is pretending to care about anonymous kids you don't even know while sperging about locking up Barron Trump with "pedophiles" (while defending actual pedo rapists like Polanski, no less). Give me some sane, thoughtful, measured criticism if you have some, not this hyperbolic garbage.

Peter Fonda turned into a complete nutter before he died; good riddance, nutjob.


----------



## Gromitandwallace (Aug 16, 2019)

It's when people that don't seem to have the most well of intentions and are fools that wield a un-proportionate level of power(in politics) who rail against him and objectively plan against him and his base that it begins to rub a problem with me.
For me, I don't see much of a problem with Trump other than not doing his complete campaign promise but I can understand it taking time due to other factors and time constraints.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 16, 2019)

Cuz ur a libtard and a cuck lol


----------



## Dutch Courage (Aug 16, 2019)

It doesn't bother me if people hate Trump.  What bothers me is the attendant insinuation made by most Trump-haters that anyone who would vote for him or even simply tolerate him has to be a died-in-the-wool racist neo-Nazi who bows at the altar of White Supremacy.  _That_ kind of shit is not only annoying, it is fucking _dangerous_.  Especially when those most likely to hurl the charges are also the least informed about Trump, his policies, and the makeup of his supporters in general.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 16, 2019)

I will say that Trump does get a lot of unwarranted hate from shit that is either trivial, or has little to no connection to him. The media picking apart every little thing he does is annoying.  

On the other hand, though, the people on the right defending every little thing he does is much more aggravating to me. Trump does something bad? They dive in with a pile "WELL ACKSUALLY" and call you a "libtard" or "SJW" and then go on to say how Obama did the same thing and he never got hate for it. Except he did, and while it wasn't as prominent now since social media wasn't as much in the mainstream as it is today (and when I say that, I mean in the news, or talked about as much), that doesn't excuse him from what he did. If it wasn't okay when Obama did, then why is okay when Trump does it? It's hypocritical and both sides are in the wrong here.

Mainstream media did suck Obama's dick, I'm not denying that. The media is unfair to Trump most of the time, which makes it all the more frustrating when he actually fucks up because all the petty shit they reported on beforehand just cheapens and casts doubt upon his actual faults.

Even worse is that you can't even go five minutes without his supporters, or alt-leftists screeching the meme of "ORANGE MAN BAD" (which by the way, is repeated way too much on the A&H board. It's the "loicense" meme all over again). You can be talking about the fucking color of the sky and both sides would find a reason to bring his name up. Criticize him? You get dogpiled by everyone, and get nowhere.

I don't like Trump, but I don't hate him. I'm indifferent towards him. I just hate the two extremes his very existence generates.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 16, 2019)

Why are liberals, I mean, Trump fans bad?


----------



## Truthspeaker (Aug 16, 2019)

They're just following the leader. Donald Trump actively seeks media confrontation (not actual confrontation, dude's a pussy at heart), and his fans are playing along to that.

The prime stategy of almost every nationally-famous US politician until recently was to get as many people to like them as possible, even if they governed in a partisan fashion. Trump changed that, and managed to win, so we'll likely see many more people do it in the future.

It's a shame, because he really is as bad as the MSM said Dubya and Romney were: he's a rapist, a moron with dementia, a draft dodger, a pathological liar, a fake billionaire who lost a lawsuit he started against the guy who called him out for lying about his net worth, a lifetime employer of illegals to undercut unions, a mobster, and he should've gone bald back in the '90s rather than try scalp reduction and rape his wife.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Aug 16, 2019)

Truthspeaker said:


> It's a shame, because he really is as bad as the MSM said Dubya and Romney were: *he's a rapist, a moron with dementia, a draft dodger, a pathological liar*, a fake billionaire who lost a lawsuit he started against the guy who called him out for lying about his net worth, a lifetime employer of illegals to *undercut unions,* *a mobster*, and he should've gone bald back in the '90s rather than try scalp reduction and rape his wife.



It's always fun to play the "Bill/Hillary Clinton or Donald Trump?" game.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 16, 2019)

Truthspeaker said:


> They're just following the leader. Donald Trump actively seeks media confrontation (not actual confrontation, dude's a pussy at heart), and his fans are playing along to that.
> 
> The prime stategy of almost every nationally-famous US politician until recently was to get as many people to like them as possible, even if they governed in a partisan fashion. Trump changed that, and managed to win, so we'll likely see many more people do it in the future.
> 
> It's a shame, because he really is as bad as the MSM said Dubya and Romney were: he's a rapist, a moron with dementia, a draft dodger, a pathological liar, a fake billionaire who lost a lawsuit he started against the guy who called him out for lying about his net worth, a lifetime employer of illegals to undercut unions, a mobster, and he should've gone bald back in the '90s rather than try scalp reduction and rape his wife.


Libtard mad epic style.


----------



## Chichan (Aug 16, 2019)

These people make it very difficult to figure out when he is actually being a fuck up because they blow everything out of proportion. Not to mention they throw shit around like he's racist or a nazi when its far from the truth. Dude has Jewish grand kids ffs and is very pro-israel. I swear they like to throw shit at the wall and wait to see until it sticks. Celeberties like Fonda bringing his kid into the mix is exceptional. He changed it so the kids who come through the boarder stay with their parents and people still screech about that.

I have gripes especially these. Bringing up video games was dumb, red flag laws won't fix shit, banning bump stocks even though they weren't used in many shootings until Paddock, his twitter gaffes, his seesawing on the wall/fence, letting his son in law and daughter influence his policy's, inconsistency on freedom of speech on the internet and promising all kinds of ideas and not following through like term limits,space exploration and he wanted to invest money into new infrastructure, but look at Flint Michigan they are still without healthy fucking drinking water. This Epstein shit under his DOJ is fucking absolutely maddening because AG Barr is supposed to be this OG mofo who is supposed to get shit done and instead a high profile millionare pedo gets offed and his cronies might get away with it.

So, yeah I don't really care for celeberties and their just as uninformed opinions about politics. If I wanted to hear it I would have asked. Actors were treated as prostitutes at one point and some things haven't changed now they just act more entitled and to that I say know your place trash.
Edit: I repeat certain phrases too much.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Aug 16, 2019)

Who the fuck is Trump


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 16, 2019)

What baited me recently was that I was criticizing Trump's position on guns to someone I know, only for him to start criticizing Trump from such a stupid angle (not intervening in Hong Kong, which I don't see how he could control) that I found myself defending him within 10 minutes.

It's like you have to either love him or hate him, while any nuanced opinion gets ignored in all the screeching; It's rather annoying truth be told.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Aug 16, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> What baited me recently was that I was criticizing Trump's position on guns to someone I know, only for him to start criticizing Trump from such a stupid angle (not intervening in Hong Kong, which I don't see how he could control) that I found myself defending him within 10 minutes.
> 
> It's like you have to either love him or hate him, while any nuanced opinion gets ignored in all the screeching; It's rather annoying truth be told.



Just to clarify since I was cited in OP for whatever reason, I never said or even implied that everyone has to love Trump or die, lol. I was in a thread specifically about TDS, commenting on a celebrity with severe TDS. Of course I don't believe that any criticism of Trump is automatically wrong or unjustified; this isn't the_donald. I would love to be able to examine valid criticisms and engage in good debate about Trump, but the occasion never arises on the Internet or irl due to what you describe.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 16, 2019)

It also bothered me that that people used to constantly talk shit about George W Bush.  Even though he was kind of an idiot and was clearly not a great public speaker, it gets old really fast.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Aug 16, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> It also bothered me that that people used to constantly talk shit about George W Bush.  Even though he was kind of an idiot and was clearly not a great public speaker, it gets old really fast.



Even worse, many of those same people are now lauding him, and he pals around with Obama and the Clintons. Everything is bullshit, honestly.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 16, 2019)

rocknrollmartian said:


> Just to clarify since I was cited in OP for whatever reason, I never said or even implied that everyone has to love Trump or die, lol. I was in a thread specifically about TDS, commenting on a celebrity with severe TDS. Of course I don't believe that any criticism of Trump is automatically wrong or unjustified; this isn't the_donald. I would love to be able to examine valid criticisms and engage in good debate about Trump, but the occasion never arises on the Internet or irl due to what you describe.


I cited you because I’d originally written the reply to you in the TDS thread but then remembered that that kind of shit is no bueno for a CW thread and decided to broaden it to start a thread instead. Honestly should’ve just started the thread instead of also trying to continue a discussion with you, I apologize and nothing personal was intended.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't really care if people don't like him. I have my gripes with the dude but it is the constant lying and ignorance. Someone will say they hate Trump and when you press them on why they'll start unpacking one of the dozen fictions the press has cemented in their mind over the last three years(holy shit it is almost three years).

I have proven to people that their declared reasons for disliking Trump were based on lies and they just get a funny look and either stop talking to me or say, "Well I just don't like him!"

I voted for Obama the first time. It is the only time in my voting life I didn't vote 3rd party(Yes including Trump because my location in 2016 was so stupidly blue it made no difference so I gave my vote to the naive hope that one day we'll have a 3rd party candidate on the stage debating again). I didn't love him but McCain/Palin was a terrifying prospect. By Obama's second term I had seen(refusing to pursue charges against the people who got us into Iraq) and read enough about what he was doing to strongly dislike him and actually debate the points. I didn't just think _BLACK MAN BAD!!!_ and walk away.

So, I suppose it bothers me not that people dislike him rather that they dislike the caricature they've been trained to bark at...


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Aug 16, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I cited you because I’d originally written the reply to you in the TDS thread but then remembered that that kind of shit is no bueno for a CW thread and decided to broaden it to start a thread instead. Honestly should’ve just started the thread instead of also trying to continue a discussion with you, I apologize and nothing personal was intended.



Oh, no need to apologize! This makes me feel like I sound butthurt, which I'm really not, lol. TDS is just one of my biggest current pet peeves.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 16, 2019)

It doesn't bother me, it brings me great joy to see him terrorizing these people every waking moment by just existing. As they move from one cope to the next (the electors can refuse to vote for him, well he can be impeached, well mueller will save us, well actually it was Donald Trump who murdered Epstein because they fucked kids together) and they become more and more unhinged from reality I laugh harder and harder.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 16, 2019)

rocknrollmartian said:


> Even worse, many of those same people are now lauding him, and he pals around with Obama and the Clintons. Everything is bullshit, honestly.


I remember listening to the cast commentary on a Family Guy episode a long time ago, and on the show they were in the middle of making a Bill Clinton joke, and then Seth McFarlane said something like "This is a reminder of better days during these dark times" or something like that in reference to G Dubya, and I just remember thinking ', that's pretty fucking gay dude'.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 16, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> It also bothered me that that people used to constantly talk shit about George W Bush.  Even though he was kind of an idiot and was clearly not a great public speaker, it gets old really fast.



I tried to explain about a half dozen times that, no, he's not actually retarded, he's a complete scumbag who doesn't have the interests of american citizens in mind who just puts on an accent and misuses words, and I couldn't get anyone past "he's not actually retarded" despite the fact that I was going three times as hard on him as they were before I learned not to engage with this kind of person.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

It's not so much an "I don't like people not liking my politician" thing, it's an "I'm sick of my faction being treated like the walking embodiment of evil," which is something that's been going on for way longer than Trump.

Also, not liking it when people try to use dirty games to overthrow your legal sovereign.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't care, as long as you have a decent argument for it. Some smarter lefties and alt-righters do, mainstream libs/cuckservatives/lolbertarians generally don't.

I find good faith criticism of him from the right (like how he's gotten done the tax cuts and aid to israel but little else) gets drowned out sometimes.


----------



## Ambidextype (Aug 16, 2019)

What I don't like about people with TDS seem to repeat the talking points by MSM and think that's a fact. Also another thing that bugs me is a constant mention of Harry Potter yet they think they are intelligent. Their constant support for socialism is headache-inducing enough but their penchant for exaggeration of everything is furiously annoying.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 16, 2019)

Ambidextype said:


> What I don't like about people with TDS seem to repeat the talking points by MSM and think that's a fact. Also another thing that bugs me is a constant mention of Harry Potter yet they think they are intelligent. Their constant support for socialism is headache-inducing enough but their penchant for exaggeration of everything is furiously annoying.



It honestly bugs me a lot how one of their only points of reference is to children's media. To me, it just tells me that their worldview is very limited and that they are developmentally stunted.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 16, 2019)

I like Trump but I don't care if other people don't. If I'm honest it's probably because I enjoy the salt and caterwauling. Also, I'm quite comfortable (and experienced) with being personally disliked so it would be inconsistent of me to be offended on somebody else's behalf. 

You make a solid point though, OP.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Aug 17, 2019)

More-over, though, I think it's that because so many people who ardently support Trump are accustomed to people utterly losing their _goddamned minds_ when they talk about Trump, that those same people often wind up having a knee-jerk reaction to hearing anything negative about him, and assumes that the person is just going to be another one of the nameless, faceless "TDS Zombies" who all talk and act exactly the same.  Your average conversation online generally boils down to, "I hate Trump because he puts kids in cages ree." rather than being anything remotely approaching a reasonable and well-rationed argument.

After awhile all of that negativity will elicit an equally-negative, almost Pavlovian response because it's just _so fucking common_ to see people arguing from a ridiculous stance or even an _outright lie_ that finding someone who's willing to argue in _*good*_ faith is the exception rather than the rule. Team R could definitely stand to calm down a little bit, but it's not as though Team D didn't work overtime to piss all of them off so bad in the first place.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 17, 2019)

Every politician/celebrity has these die hards that can't fathom the idea that their deity has people that don't like them. These are the same people who will go against their own ideals as long as said deity says its bad. Pic related


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 17, 2019)

I think it's tribalism. The average Trump supporter sees Trump as a caricature or representation of a simpler time for their heyday. It doesn't exactly help that MSM micromanages every little thing he does, thus proving their point of dishonest media.

To be frank, I honestly believe he likes the attention. Why even post on Twitter constantly if you don't, especially if you're a public figure. I don't like Trump's character or the stigma that he attracts.

Gutting the EPA and rolling back several environmental protections, his stances on video games, his immature behavior on and off Twitter, his fanbase of boomers that can barely use technology, his past behavior towards minorities, etc. This is not TDS; I legitimately believe he puts off an atmosphere of hate.

Edit: I know somebody is going to point out the many, great things happening to America now under Trump. For that, I say, I don't think he himself is doing anything. But rather some people in the Republican Party while they let him do whatever they want. It feels the same as it was under Obama. And yes, I am aware of Obama's imperfections in office, but he knew how to present himself. The argument of him being half-white or a figurehead for the DNC raises another question. Would you care what the man does or for some, is there just an internal response to think that anybody that looked black representing them sets something off? Rather than blame the Democratic Party, or how America has been run for decade, you blame one man. How is it different from now? 

Both Donald Trump and MSM aren't helping matters for the average uninterested American. It shows that you'd elect anybody in office and let people do whatever they want until it spews out into your comfort zone and then it becomes a problem. You cannot say that there is a racial influence on how America is ran. Look at Baltimore as a prime example.


----------



## Truthspeaker (Aug 17, 2019)

rocknrollmartian said:


> It's always fun to play the "Bill/Hillary Clinton or Donald Trump?" game.


Bill's a draft dodger and a rapist, and Hill and her former "best friend" Huma are both closeted, but neither compare to DJT (who had his own suspect as hell relationship with Roy Cohn). They had to actually work to get where they got. DJT just lied his way into bigger holes, but always got himself out by digging deeper, even when he should've had a cave-in.

This doesn't even get into the fact that DJT's fans are fine with the decades he's spent hiring illegals for his properties and construction jobs. He made no effort to hire American 'til halfway through his first term, and it wouldn't surprise me if he's still hiring illegals in some capacity.

Also, only one's POTUS now. No Clinton'll ever have a chance at the Oval Office again after '16, and it doesn't speak well that your only defense is "well, he's only doing the same bad stuff as the opponent who was so dire, him beating her was as essential as stopping Flight 93".


----------



## The Reaper (Aug 17, 2019)

I've always just lived with the belief that you shouldn't outright hate the sitting president, but rather hold a small amount of respect for them.  Kinda childish, but it leads to this idea that every little thing they do should be protested and boycotted.  Several people I know have said, "How could anyone support him?  He hasn't done anything in office." 

It's not like that's of his own volition.  There is so much opposition if he sat down with a plan for universal healthcare tomorrow his detractors would still oppose it.  

I'm not saying you should agree with him or do everything he says, however life is about giving and taking and right now a lot of people refuse to do that with their politics.  

As many others have said, criticism of Former president Obama is held as a taboo when there still was plenty to criticize him for.  That kind of mentality is what I don't like, and I think it needs to stop.  

Also anyone who wholeheartedly supports a candidate without getting some form of monetary compensation should be ridiculed, regardless of political alignment.  At least getting paid for it shows a person has some business acumen.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 17, 2019)

Trump detractors are always right and we are fools to be angered over their assertions, praise GoogleBookDisneyNNBC.com.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 17, 2019)

Because they are dumb and don't care that Trump hasn't delivered on anything he promised. They are just cheering on Red Team to win Local Politics League, with more fanaticism than the dumbest sports fan (at least football fans will develop a hate for a shitty coach or lazy players).

Supposed 'leftists' who supported Hillary Clinton are similarly bad.


----------



## XE 600 (Aug 17, 2019)

It's the same reason as to why Hillary or Bernie supporters get upset when people don't support them. Lots of people have this mindset that if you're not with them then you're against them. I personally really don't give a shit who you support. If you're a republican and support Donald Trump then great, I'm glad that the person you supported won the election. If you're a liberal and supported Hillary then great, I personally dislike her but we can still be friends and hang out.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 17, 2019)

@ProgKing of the North
You had 8 years of Obama.
8 Years of someone who willfully sowed division, didn't do anything to fix any issues at all, whatsoever and just silently signed a million and one exec orders to bomb the shit out of everyone else.
You had 8 years of media silence. 8 Years of no one questioning him. 8 years of unwarranted worship of him.


Whoever was going to be in, if it wasn't Hillary/more of the same, was going to be offensive to people's sensibilities.
You've been in a slumber for 8 years.

Now, if people don't like Trump for reasons that aren't bullshit, then fine. But come on, the media's been lying on repeat about him for 3 years so far. If you can't acknowledge the bullshit by now and look at it objectively, then you're a liability to freedom. People don't like others who are a liability.

I think that'd be a massive part of why they don't like those who are so aggressively against him.

*Not to mention - Obama didn't really care about the country. He would have enacted open borders in a heartbeat.
He didn't care about the black community, he hates the white community. He was a pure globalist. 
He had 8 years to do something, anything that'd benefit the US and make America great again. Instead he continued his "We can't have this" empty speeches and signing of executive orders.

That's why people aligned with Trump on that motto. Actually caring about America even a little bit was better than what you had under Obama.


----------



## Clop (Aug 17, 2019)

The point where I stopped hating the guy was when the border rules put up by Obama were blamed on Trump. If the media's the one who picks who to hate, then there's no point. If you're the kind of person that believes every single accusation that the media loves to stick in him, then you're probably the kind of guy I'd hate.

I still don't like Trump, he's like a can of Raid. You didn't want to have to get up and go to the store to get him, but you had to, and after a couple of sprays the roaches are running everywhere.


----------



## Truthspeaker (Aug 17, 2019)

There's another component to the Trump Thing that helps. Scott Alexander calls it the PETA Principle: the more controversial something is, the more it gets talked about.

Somebody who attacks illegal immigration who mandates E-Verify for every job that happens in their company and punishes anyone affiliated with them who doesn't go along with their measures, even if that person's a part of their family, is too principled to get a controversy about them. Donald Trump rallying hard on illegals to the point of accusing foreign governments of deliberately sending rapists to America based on no evidence creates controversy, and the fact that he hired illegals himself in so many of his ventures even while he was POTUS adds even greater controversy.

Trump does this with every issue, and sadly it's worked, because the PETA Principle is a powerful part of humanity.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 17, 2019)

heathercho said:


> 8 Years of someone who willfully sowed division, didn't do anything to fix any issues at all, whatsoever and just silently signed a million and one exec orders to bomb the shit out of everyone else.


Wouldn't that be the fault of the Democratic Party as a whole? First, people blame Obama for everything wrong the past 8 years. Then they blame the Democrats. I disagree with that statement, I haven't noticed Obama encouraging division compared to Trump. If having a person in office that has a different skin tone than you is enough to cause division, then America has (and still do) deep rooted issues that are more than a one or two term president. 



heathercho said:


> He didn't care about the black community, he hates the white community. He was a pure globalist.


Name one president that has cared about the black community. Considering he is half-white, how is that possible? Does anybody know about the man other than being half-white? Say Obama was white, would criticism be valid or up to an agenda? I blame the Democratic Party for Obama's "failures", not the man itself. Nobody said anything about them in the 2000s, so it's too little too late.



heathercho said:


> You had 8 years of media silence. 8 Years of no one questioning him. 8 years of unwarranted worship of him.


Fox News says otherwise. Again, that would be a fault of tribalism of CNN and MSNBC and Fox News.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Lack of maturity and this goes both sides, if you can't accept different views and don't recognize someone's errors just because you like them, you need to grow up.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 18, 2019)

Both sides are pretty re.tarded when they get to their extremes. The far left acts like Trump is Super-Duper-Mecha-Hitler 5000 who laughs while torturing small doe eyed Mexican children for the lulz. I can see that being irritating to regular conservatives. 

Also, there is that portion of far right types who really have some cult like attachment to Trump. Jim Jones has nothing over these lemmings. Usually they're boomers who act like you're a RINO if you're not sucking off Trump, or you're a flag burning pinko if you disagree with some of his policies but respect others. These Kool Aid drinking idiots don't help the image of conservatives who may have voted for Trump, but aren't weeping and hailing him as the New Messiah. 

TL;DR: extremist re.tards on both sides continue to be responsible for the division.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Aug 18, 2019)

Honestly, for me, it's not that people simply dislike Trump. It's HOW they (dishonestly and disingenuously) handle their dislike for him.

It's easy for Trump voters to take it personally ... Because when people complain about Trump, they almost _always_ include how much they hate Trump's voters as well.

Basket of Deplorables, white-lash, Nazis, white supremacists, etc ... These are not only terms referring to Trump voters by fringe SJWs on the internet.  These things are said by people holding or running for office AND the mainstream news media.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 18, 2019)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Honestly, for me, it's not that people simply dislike Trump. It's HOW they (dishonestly and disingenuously) handle their dislike for him.
> 
> It's easy for Trump voters to take it personally ... Because when people complain about Trump, they almost _always_ include how much they hate Trump's voters as well.
> 
> Basket of Deplorables, white-lash, Nazis, white supremacists, etc ... These are not only terms referring to Trump voters by fringe SJWs on the internet.  These things are said by people holding or running for office AND the mainstream news media.


Like, if Trump is ever brought up in any form of negative light, they'll either include his staff or the people who voted him in (or even both) instead of simply just focusing their attention to Trump and only Trump. They've got every right to be offended when a bunch of transgendered landwhales who think they're better than everyone else decide to include everyone that voted for him (not just the far right or the trolls, but even those who just simply thought Obama wasn't good and that Hillary wasn't going to be much better) and declare them neo-nazis that live in white trash, evangelical neighborhoods.


----------



## Travoltron (Aug 18, 2019)

EIGHT YEARS of Emperor Obama. 
8 years of late-night comedians and SNL avoiding making any jokes about Hussein. 
8 years of the journalists and the media kissing his ass. Nobody but FOX News putting him to task for underestimating ISIS as "the JV team".
As ISIS committed rape and genocide on the Christian, Jewish, and Yazidi minorities in the Middle East. As Hussein refused to give these minorities sanctuary as refugees, but opened the doors wide open for Syrian Muslims.  As multiple Islamic terrorists struck on US soil during his reign, Hussein sat with his thumb up his ass and only lectured us about "Islamophobia" when we sought answers.
And as Hussein negotiated with terrorists, and traded multiple terrorist commanders for one of our guys... who happened to be a traitor.
Eight years of the MSM never once hammering Obozo about this, only giving him softball interviews. And people giving him awards for no reason other than the color of his skin.

And now we have MSM talking heads micromanaging every little thing Trump does. They actually mocked him for using the handrail on the staircase. If you tune into one of those shitty late night shows now, it's 90% limousine liberals virtue signaling about Trump instead of being funny. Just turn on cable news right now. I bet you they're talking about Trump in some way right this very minute. It's like fucking Trump is the center of the universe now. People on Twittter blame this man for every single problem in their life. It's absolutely insane.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 18, 2019)

Nobody has to like Trump, but if you're going to criticize the President your criticisms should be based in reality, not hysteria.

What's going on now with Trump is no different than years ago when conservatives gave Obama shit for using Grey Poupon mustard or spun insane conspiracy theories like him installing "Islamic prayer curtains" in the White House.

But there were legit criticisms to made about Obama, just like there are legit criticisms to be made about any President, the President is not a king or emperor that is above criticism or disagreement, that's fine, but if you're not going to play fair with it and just piss and moan like a hysterical lunatic, then you need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 21, 2019)

@It's HK-47 

This isn't the perfect thread for this, but I didn't want to shit up the TDS thread with it. I've read a lot of your posts about Trump and McConnell putting in a lot of conservative judges (very informative, thank you) and just have a couple questions:

1. Why should I trust that these conservative justices will actually be constitutionalists instead of merely a rubber stamp for the right and not a rubber stamp for the left?
2. If there's no such thing as a real constitutionalist judge anymore and they're just gonna be a rubber stamp for one side or the other, why should the average American be happy about giving the right the rubber stamp instead of the left?

Interested in reading yours (and others') thoughts on this


----------



## Unog (Aug 21, 2019)

Just because I voted for the guy doesn't mean I'm a fan. That said most people who dislike celebrities saying they hate him and whatever accompanying stupid shit they use as a reason for doing so highlights how out of touch these people are, and comes off as some faggot in an ivory tower who doesn't have to live with the grim product of the governmental policies they'd like enacted paternalistically telling those who did vote for him that they're stupid and should know better than to have gone against their wishes.

As far as people who are accurately described as "fans", I think it's a combination of what HK-47 was saying, and that the guy is the first president with a tangible, sensible, and - importantly - positive message in a while. He gave a lot of those poor bastards actual hope for the country, so of course they're going to defend the dude so much.



The Last Stand said:


> Fox News says otherwise. Again, that would be a fault of tribalism of CNN and MSNBC and Fox News.



You seem to think everything comes from tribalism. It doesn't.


----------



## HeyYou (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm not the biggest fan of him, but people don't just criticize him and call it a day. They claim we're living in a white supremacist state and somehow we're going to slip-slide into fascism. Not only is it insulting to anyone living in America instead of just Trump dickriders, but it's also a dangerous mindset that has led to the growth of "we need to just completely overthrow our government and fuck everyone over for COMMUNISM" and has made debating politics exhausting, which is why no one cares to do so.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Aug 21, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> @It's HK-47
> 
> This isn't the perfect thread for this, but I didn't want to shit up the TDS thread with it. I've read a lot of your posts about Trump and McConnell putting in a lot of conservative judges (very informative, thank you) and just have a couple questions:
> 
> ...


Well right off the bat I'd say that with the current climate even if it wound up being a 'rubber stamp' factory for the Republicans, the Republicans have gone through such a massive change over the last decade thanks to things like the Tea Party, the horrible candidates they were fronting in 2008/2012, and then Trump's election, that they're not the Bible-thumping, big-money lunatics that everyone used to see throughout the 1980s and 1990s and 2000s.  The Paul Ryan/John McCain/Jeff Flake wing of the Republicans are dead and the Fundamentalists went out with them.  If a Republican came out on stage and started to beat on a Bible and demand that we do XYZ thing because Jesus said so, they'd be laughed off the stage.

For that matter just look at the current perception of people like Mitt Romney or Marco Rubio or Jeb Bush.  They've all been considered powerhouses or _very_ serious, prominent members of the RNC, and now _nobody gives a shit about them_ to the point where Jeb has just become an absolute fucking meme that no one will ever take seriously ever again.  The old RNC is _dead_ and the entire Republican party has been steadily moving back to the Left since 2012; they're rapidly becoming the party of the moderates while the Democrats have streamlined their march towards becoming the party of racism and authoritarianism and Big Money. I know that Republicans are supposed to be the "corporate fat cats" but that doesn't really mesh with the fact that every single multi-billion monopoly in the world right now is pandering as hard as possible to the tenets of Social Justice whilst simultaneously trying to absolutely destroy anyone even slightly Right of Lenin.

Just go look at any Congressional hearing on CSPAN to see how the Republicans are behaving nowadays.  You'll notice that between the two groups, the Republicans use very specific, thoughtful language that's dealing with _specific_ issues or rummaging through _specific_ laws during any interview, and then when the Democrats hit the podium it's all platitudes and racism and emotion.  Even someone like Ted Cruz, for all the flak he's gotten in the past, is a _shockingly intelligent person_ when it comes to law, even if he has the  charisma of a wet brick.  The media loves to air his gaffs, but they very seldom _ever_ talk about how well he conducts testimonies.

As far as how you can actually _believe_ they're not going to rubber-stamp everything with an R that hits their desk, that's the sort of fear that only time can alleviate.  My best example would be to go look at what was arguably one of _*the*_ most-important appointees Trump's made so far: Kavanaugh. He's already sided with the Liberal Justices more than a few times already, so if people like him are supposed to be rubber-stamping the Republican's policies, he's doing a real shit job of it.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 21, 2019)

Because, sad as it may be, Trump can be seen as the best of the current crop of politicians we've got now. At some point, you would rather have a second term of Trump than the people who have been screaming nonstop for years.
And, calling a Trump supporter a Nazi or a white supremacist and stupid and evil will not win them to your side. They will hate you more than ever before.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 21, 2019)

See, I absolutely loathe the guy, but I can understand. 

I'm get tired of hearing about him all the freaking time.  He's annoying, and everytime he's on TV, I change the channel.  But then you have people like my dad, who also can't stand him, constantly have the news on, and just rant and rave about the dude, and it's like, okay, I get it, I don't like him either, can we talk about something else?  He's starting to remind me of my grandfather, and how he was always ranting about Reagan.  

I'll talk about him sometimes, but honestly, it gets old after awhile.  CALM DOWN.  And it's like, people said here, it was the same in the past.  Obama was a Muslim from Kenya, who was going to declare Sharia law.  Bush and Cheney were behind 9-11, and they were going to put everyone in FEMA camps.  I didn't like what Bush did, but I don't think he was a dictator.  Nor do I think Trump is a dictator, as much as I dislike what he's doing.  (The only difference between him and Bush, is that while I didn't really have anything against Bush personally, with Trump, I think he's a total douchebag.  But then, I've thought that for a long time, even before he was in politics.)

But for fuck's sake, dude's an attention whore, so quit squawking about him.  If you want to piss him off, make fun of him.  That's what really pisses him off.  It'll lower your blood pressure too.


I also hate the notion that all Trump voters are automatic alt-right Nazis, and all non-Trump voters are antifa-supporting commies.  Some people I know simply hated Hilary more.  And that's okay.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 22, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> But for fuck's sake, dude's an attention whore, so quit squawking about him. If you want to piss him off, make fun of him. That's what really pisses him off. It'll lower your blood pressure too.


I personally find the people that sperg about him day in and day out worse than him. If you spend every waking moment of your life hating on the President or kissing his ass, you need to take a step back. It gets exhausting, and any legitimate concern or praise is lost in the bullshit.


----------



## JosephStalin (Aug 22, 2019)

Trump isn't perfect.  Agree with some things he says/does, don't agree with others.  I voted for him because I would never have voted for Hillary Clinton.  25 years of the Clintons is plenty.  

Have seen many Presidents.  Ike was President when I was born.  But I have never seen the amount of pure hatred aimed at a President from the very moment of his election as Donald Trump.  Got to see a lot of "celebrities" publicly asking electors to change their votes.  Have never seen that happen before.  Turned my stomach.

Among other magazines, I get The Hollywood Reporter.   Another place where I read a great deal of "celebrity" hatred toward President Trump.  Every fucking issue.  Without exception.   Get the magazine free.  Wouldn't pay for such garbage.  

I can see people disagreeing with Trump on the issues.  No problem here.  But these days just about all genuine political reasoning from the Democrats has been replaced with a constant barrage of hatred toward everything the man does.   He says something, they go nuts.  Then he says something else, and in a Pavlovian response they go nuts again.  But Trump is getting things done.  Over 100 Federal judges, at all levels, not to mention two Supreme Court justices, have been confirmed so far.  Just one example.   He's greatly ratcheted down the tension with North Korea.  A good start, but this will be a very long process.  But talking's better than fighting.

On top of that, just about all the Democratic Presidential hopefuls have taken positions ever further and further to the left, in the hope of getting those votes from people on the left.   Very few of these positions make any sense at all.  People see this.  People in the middle see this, and it scares them.   They are very likely to stay with Trump.  

Bottom line - the combination of the Democrats, the mainstream media, and these "celebrities" are the gift that keeps on giving - to President Trump.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 22, 2019)

Another thing is that the alternatives seem really bad as well. You think, “Well, America has big issues, what’s the U.K. up to?” You look at the U.K., all they’ve been up to, and you being for speech and all that think, “Fuck that. Maybe Canada?” Canada seems better than the U.K., but with people like Yaniv legally fucking with innocent people, you can’t support that system.
You think, “Trump may be retarded, but at least he’s not bowing down to people like Yaniv or fining and arresting people for making an edgy joke. I’ll take my chances on another term.”


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't care if people hate Trump. It's just disconcerting how prevalent it is. Like every show, every news source, every celebrity and blue check mark has this huge hate boner for the man. I kinda miss when comedy kinda made fun of both sides too like old Saturday Night Live, The Simpsons, etc, instead it's like everything coming out of Hollywood has this huge left leaning biased. I mean it's pretty sad when they are releasing a movie specifically attacking Fox News (and I hate saying that I've never liked Fox News) I mean you could kinda see it starting more when Obama was president, but even then it wasn't anywhere near this bad
I don't know this huge liberal bias being inserted into everything has just gotten out of control. You can't hardly escape they put it in EVERYTHING. It's usually all really low-effort and recycling the same jokes 
1. Do terrible impression
2. State Political Opinions you don't like
3. Make orange skin comment
4. ????
5. Profit
I mean it was funny when they used to make fun of Georgie boy, most of the time it was actually funny and the guy was pretty goofy. I mean Trump is goofy too and ther *IS* a lot to make fun of, but every thing I see is SO politically motivated. It's not done for fun anymore so much as political bias and pure hatred for the man. It makes me genuinely feel sometimes that there actually is a conspiracy with the media. Ya know when half the country voted for someone, 90% of the media shouldn't be attacking them, with only one network defending him (and I mean Fox News will defend any conservative candidate no matter what pretty much). It's weird.

I mean I know you all know all this and you are just wanting to make fun of Trump supporters and tell us how totally mad we all are, but I figured I'd go ahead and give my honest opinion anyway.


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 22, 2019)

_"Why do Trump supporters act almost as bad as Obama supporters did? That's not fair!"  _

Not sure if I should answer the question, considering it isn't sincerely looking for an answer.  But here we go:

We like shitting on you and making you miserable. Don't give us the opportunity.


----------



## School of Fish (Aug 22, 2019)

In a way I can understand why they really love Donald Trump a lot because compared to the rest of the politicians out there, he's the best guy we got being elected into public office so far. Now I do actually support many of Donald Trump's ideas but that doesn't mean I will blindly agree with him all the time and treat him like a sacred cow.

The fact that we even have Donald Trump being elected into public office shows just how broken the American politician system is and it's really not because he was elected but because the two present ruling parties are just shit and it's either both the Democratic Party and the GOP to just leave out the dead weight and get on more with the times or they will both suffer more when more people will elect even more populists and outsiders to run the U.S. Government then and try to make things better.

There's clearly now a huge gap within politics and voters now.

The older generations (Baby Boomers and even Generation X to some degree) will probably never change and they will generally continue to vote for the very same establishment shills, moral busybodies, and other old fossils that have no real reason to be in the government anymore and then we also have the younger generations (Millennials and Generation Z) will then likely vote for populists and other outsiders to address the issues that are now affecting them.

There is clearly a divide in how things should be run. The older generations want to preserve their old ways and refuse to accept responsibility for many of their mistakes and the much younger ones don't want to deal with the shit that their parents made.

And let's face it, the United States is going down the shitter in a lot of ways:

The American infrastructure in general is falling apart, Congress wastes money on useless programs like the old D.A.R.E program being one example.

A mass shooting happens, the Republicans blame video games.

A mass shooting happens, the Democrats blame speech that they don't agree with and firearms.

Things like cable are now becoming outdated, Congress wastes money to preserve outdated infrastructure.

Things like the war on drugs is still around, Congress wastes money with leaving not that much favorable results to curb drug use and this is now a very costly war on drugs that have destroyed both American communities and even countries alike.

A terrorist attack happens, Congress erodes people's 4th Amendment rights with passing dumb shit like the Patriot Act and other similar laws.

And you have special interest groups in general that still buy out politicians to push their bullshit.

The older generations are too selfish and too self-centered to care about why their actions have consequences and the younger generations are pretty much looking at all of this with them having less options than what their parents had in their day.

And Donald Trump is simply the response from the rest of the United States telling Washington D.C. to look at themselves in the mirror and realize that they are the problem for why the United States is in the state that is is now.

Now I don't think Donald Trump is going to fix everything overnight but I see him as the start for things to come since it's clear that Americans in general are just getting sick of the old guard and have new fresh blood step in to get this country back in the right direction.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Aug 22, 2019)

First of all, yes, some of the constant "Obama Bad!" shit was terrible too. There's a point where you've stated your opinions, and there's a point where you've become an obnoxious joke, and yes, some people back in the Obama era did it.

But, sorry to say, it's worse under Trump. Why? Because of maybe... three issues, most of which people have already hit on to one extent or another, but to summarize:

1) The first is just a tone issue, but the debate has just gotten _so _toxic. Threatning Trump's family. Attacking news anchors. Boycotts over every little thing. Beheading jokes and assassination "jokes" and Bill Maher being a Jovian sized cunt and... And, I don't know. Just so much godawful shit that wouldn't have been tolerated five or ten years ago.

2) The second issue is that so much of... I hesitate to even call it a debate, but for lack of a better term, so much of the debate is predicated on _lies_. "OMG, TRUMP SAID MUSLIMS ARE LITERALLY POO! THAT'S FUCKING RACIST AND IT SHOWS HOW STUPID HE IS HE THINKS LITERAL FECAL MATER CAN BE WALKING AND TALKING!" When you point out that the comments they're so infuriated about are either taken out of context at best, or _completely fabricated _at worst, they just don't care. Once the lie starts, it becomes self sustaining. Their proof they are right is that _everyone else_ "knows" the exact same thing, so _obviously_ they're right.

3) The second issue leads into the third issue. Trump being _wrong _has to be an absolute. There's no room for nuance or compromise. Trump is _far from perfect_. I'd be more than happy to discuss, for example, Israel and what Trump is doing, because I don't think all of it's right, and I think there are ways to get what we want, without some of the stuff Trump is doing I don't think is right. But you _can't_. Because if you express anything less than absolute opposition, you're a racist, fascist white nationalist Nazi who gargles Trump's ball juice on a nightly basis.

Or, in other words, 2 and 3 combine to form _this_.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 23, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> I don't care if people hate Trump. It's just disconcerting how prevalent it is. Like every show, every news source, every celebrity and blue check mark has this huge hate boner for the man. I kinda miss when comedy kinda made fun of both sides too like old Saturday Night Live, The Simpsons, etc, instead it's like everything coming out of Hollywood has this huge left leaning biased. I mean it's pretty sad when they are releasing a movie specifically attacking Fox News (and I hate saying that I've never liked Fox News) I mean you could kinda see it starting more when Obama was president, but even then it wasn't anywhere near this bad
> I don't know this huge liberal bias being inserted into everything has just gotten out of control. You can't hardly escape they put it in EVERYTHING. It's usually all really low-effort and recycling the same jokes
> 1. Do terrible impression
> 2. State Political Opinions you don't like
> ...



Well, as far as SNL goes, they've been impersonating the president since the Ford administration.  Surely some of you remember Dana Carvey as George H.W. Bush?  He was even invited to the White House!   Clinton got it too from Phil Hartman.  (RIP)
Now, granted, I don't watch the show anymore, so I don't know what it's like, but to expect them not to do so at all is simply stupid.  

The president is always going to be made fun of.  Should they make fun of both sides?  Yeah.  But the president is, well, the president, so he's going to be the major target.  And I think Trump sometimes gets it worse because he whines about it so much, so naturally people are going to go after him harder.  Think of it like how people troll Chris, because it's so easy to get a reaction out of him.  Same thing.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 23, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> Well, as far as SNL goes, they've been impersonating the president since the Ford administration.  Surely some of you remember Dana Carvey as George H.W. Bush?  He was even invited to the White House!   Clinton got it too from Phil Hartman.  (RIP)
> Now, granted, I don't watch the show anymore, so I don't know what it's like, but to expect them not to do so at all is simply stupid.
> 
> The president is always going to be made fun of.  Should they make fun of both sides?  Yeah.  But the president is, well, the president, so he's going to be the major target.  And I think Trump sometimes gets it worse because he whines about it so much, so naturally people are going to go after him harder.  Think of it like how people troll Chris, because it's so easy to get a reaction out of him.  Same thing.


It's not that I don't expect the president to get made fun. I actively encourage it. It's just that there's such a heavy political slant to it that they can't even be funny anymore. It's like they are so angry about Trump they forgot how to comedy. Like I said in my post the George Bush shit was pretty funny.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 23, 2019)

Well, as I said, I haven't watched the show in years, so I wouldn't know.  I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

So Trump supporters are your republican meme lord uncle. ((and so is Trump))

They KINDA SORTA understand issues. In as much as Politicians and the media actually talk about issues. So they understand it in a incorrect way that has a contra-indicated but still true set of facts embeded

They want trump to allow those truths to win....but Trump is as much of an amatuer chucklehead as they are


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 25, 2019)

I think what we're seeing is both parties tapping into the moral panic to win elections.

These elections aren't issues of just policy but rather are battles for the identity of the country. Both parties usually had conservative and progressive factions and the parties usually put forward parties from the same branch of their party. Now we have two parties appealing to identity based voters - white poor vs brown poor while battling on  trade + mass immigration.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 25, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> See, I absolutely loathe the guy, but I can understand.
> 
> I'm get tired of hearing about him all the freaking time.  He's annoying, and everytime he's on TV, I change the channel.  But then you have people like my dad, who also can't stand him, constantly have the news on, and just rant and rave about the dude, and it's like, okay, I get it, I don't like him either, can we talk about something else?  He's starting to remind me of my grandfather, and how he was always ranting about Reagan.
> 
> ...


If both your father and your grandfather are like that, you have something forward to.

I see you're already practising, but you're going to have to put a lot more effort in to vent your emotion to a degree that people get fed up with it.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 25, 2019)

No, my grandfather was like that about EVERYTHING.    My cousins and I were always like, "Okay Pap, whatever".  My dad's generally a chill guy, he's just getting pissy about this one thing.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Aug 25, 2019)

I don’t like everything Trump does (in particular his nepotistic revolving door of a cabinet) so I’m well aware that there’s a lot of valid reasons to dislike the guy. 

Nobody who publicly REEEEEEEEs about Trump hates him primarily for those reasons, though. 

Though maybe I don’t fit the bill of your question, because I am neither a trump “supporter”, nor do I particularly care what the very loud minority of social justice weirdos thinks about him. Let’em REEE louder, I say. It serves the noble cause of alienating normies.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't really care if people hate him, just hate him for actual reasons other than "I think he's racist!!" and other non-issues. You can probably have a good handful of legitimate complaints but most of these people just hear Hollywood elitist say "orange man bad!" and go with it.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 26, 2019)

I guess the constant accusations of him being a racist probably winds his fans up no end. Especially as there's plenty of evidence available to show that it's a simply untrue & defamatory allegation.

And what many leftists fail to realise is that if you keep accusing people of being racist when they're not, then the word loses it's meaning & you could end up with a real racist in power once people stop believing that every right winger is automatically a white supremacist. A bit like the fable of Peter & the Wolf, just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true. Until it's too late & it is actually true.


----------



## queerape (Aug 29, 2019)

Same reason TDS exists. ORANGE MAN GOOD NPCs are as narrow minded as ORANGE MAN BAD NPCs, these day's you're almost forced to have a strong opinion either way as people have lost their concept of a middle ground. trump isn't Our Lord and Savior, nor is he literally Hitler 2.0. I'm personally not a fan, but he isn't Dr Evil either.


----------



## FuckRightShift (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm not bothered by people hating Trump. Politics is generally a 50/50 split in this country, so I understand it.

However, I'm really bothered by how popular media outlets run with stories based on half truths to get clicks then hide behind the guise of careful word choice.

For example, I saw a headline from a "verified" twatter account bitching about how that naked (white) dude tried to choke a guy out and ran away from police, while casually throwing in that "police violence is a leading cause of death for young black men in America"

>a
>leading cause of death
So is it top 5?
Maybe top 10? ->how many young black men in America die per year from the actual 10th leading cause of their death?
Top 20? Don't know tbh
Where to cross the line on "a"? (Excuse my autism)

The actual stats don't have to be verified by the core audience because they are vague enough to get an emotional reaction from readers to keep supporting this kind of writing while staying vague enough for real fact checkers to come back and say that there isn't anything factually wrong with what she said.

Edit: Upon Further research into this topic

AAAAAA MORE SHIT, no numbers or references to what age range is technically a black man or boy, just that you have a 1 in 1000 chance of being killed by the police if you fall into this age range as a black person, which is considered a "high" probability by some cunt college professor on the east coast. Thanks for reaffirming my doubts, Dr. Faggot








						Getting shot by police is a leading cause of death for U.S. black men…
					

archived 16 Aug 2019 17:54:59 UTC



					archive.fo
				




Feel free to correct me if I missed anything, but this is a prime example of the half-truths they run with on Trump to rile up opposition while considering themselves journalists (i.e. Public servants)

mad_at_the_internet_hat_meme.jpg


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 31, 2019)

I think disliking Trump is okay, I just think it's a little retarded when you're one of these people that demand Trump supporters completely disown him or end up de-personed. Judge people if they're assholes, not who they support as president. Yell about gassing the Jews? Yeah, I wouldn't hang out with them. If it's someone that's chill (someone I'd have some drinks with and have a good time), then yeah, I'd hang out with them, whether they support Trump or not.


----------

